

On Wearable Computing - shadesandcolour
http://bringel.github.com/blog/2013/01/16/on-wearable-computing/

======
vitovito
> _The answer already exists. Chorded, handheld keyboards._

This answer has existed for over a decade; the fact that it hasn't come to
pass means it's not the _right answer_. I had a Frogpad with my wearable, for
example. Carrying around an extra piece of equipment is a pain in the ass.

I'll quote myself here:

> _Another device to carry in your pocket solely for input isn't going to
> improve that, it's going to make that worse._

> _It's awkward to whip out a keypad to enter a new appointment or type a note
> compared to writing it on a piece of paper. I think the only general
> incentive to carry a dedicated input device around would be universal
> applicability: that keyboard would have to be good for every device out
> there, including ATMs._

The bit about automatic privacy and rights granting is interesting, but these
have to be explicit social behaviors, not things your computers do behind your
back.

I do agree with the driving bit: forcibly not letting people do something
stupid is alright with me.

~~~
shadesandcolour
A frogpad like keyboard isn't exactly what I was referring to. Maybe I should
have clarified in the article, but I meant the kind that strap on to your
hand. With advances in technology it could be easy to make that smaller and
less obtrusive than they have been in the past. As someone who had a wearable
I'd love to hear your thoughts on Glass etc.

~~~
vitovito
Sorry, define, "strap to your hand?"

Like: <http://www.ikey.com/industries/military/ak-39.html>

Or like: <http://www.keyglove.net/>

Or something else?

Either way, variations have been around for over ten years, and the same
problem remains: you're carrying around an extra thing solely for input. You
can't wear it in every situation; with a suit, on the beach, in 110 degree
weather, when it's raining, etc., and you can't use it for anything else but
the rest of the device.

MP3 players didn't take off before the iPod because normal people don't like
carrying around a bunch of doohickies, and so cell phones won out over MP3
players. People carried around an iPod along with their cell phone because it
also served as fashion accessory and status symbol, until the iPhone finally
made it unnecessary to have two devices. It's the only time in portable
electronics history that normal people have willingly toted around multiple
gizmos; traditionally, there's a one-gadget limit. I make this same argument
six years ago here: <http://www.eyetap.org/wearables/wear-
hard-06/2006494.html>

I posted a bunch in this other thread, if you're interested:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4993498>

